# A cold day out - Sunday 22nd feb



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Any one going to - a cold day out on held at defined details ( Glasgow ) .

More info

https://www.facebook.com/events/771280116242241/?ref=3&ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Still debating it, long long way though :lol:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> Still debating it, long long way though :lol:


Jump in with rob lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> Jump in with rob lol


Think he's going with his boyfriend :lol:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> Think he's going with his boyfriend :lol:


Sleep on a mountain of wash pads


----------

